
On Polysemous Mathematical Illustration [video] - mathgenius
https://icerm.brown.edu/video_archive/?play=2034
======
Topolomancer
I can also recommend the text book on applied topology that is mentioned in
the video:
[https://www.math.upenn.edu/~ghrist/notes.html](https://www.math.upenn.edu/~ghrist/notes.html)

Prof. Ghrist is an excellent educator and has a knack for presenting complex
materials in a very engaging way. His papers on computational topology are
also very well worth a read even if you are not interested in topology or
topological data analysis.

------
nabla9
His webpage:
[https://www.math.upenn.edu/~ghrist/calculus.html](https://www.math.upenn.edu/~ghrist/calculus.html)

The book he mentions, Visual Complex Analysis by Tristan Needham, is awesome.

If you feel little bet insecure and lost with complex numbers, their relation
to e and all the other things, just buy that book and look at the pictures.
One hour looking a the pictures in the book is equal to 30 hours of studying
the subject. You can use the book as a companion to any other book on complex
analysis.

------
credit_guy
Best math talk ever.

Mr Ghrist, if you read this comment (I hope you check HN before Reddit), you
are the Umberto Eco of math.

As a way of thanking you, here's a poem which I hope you will enjoy. The poem
was written exactly 100 years ago, although I'm not sure if there's any
meaning in this.

    
    
      I do not crush the world’s corolla of wonders
      and I don’t kill
      by means of mind the mysteries I meet
      along my path
      in flowers, eyes, on lips and graves.
      The light of others
      destroys the spell of mystery concealed
      in darkness depths,
      but I,
      I with my light enhance world’s secret –
      And as the white moonlight
      doesn’t diminish, but shimmering
      more it increases the secret of the night,
      so I enrich the dark horizon
      with greater chills of sacred mystery
      and all that is unknown
      becomes even more enigmatic
      under my eyes
      because I love
      flowers, and eyes, and lips, and graves.

